# Not sure if the dove is hurt



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

We have some Dove's that nest right under our back patio overhang.

We heard noises in the back, and checked to find that the dove was on the ground with lots of feathers around it. It is possible that a chunk was taken out. A cat or raccoon would have to be pretty nimble to get up there, but...

But we can't see any blood. It flew up when we got a little closer, and went into the window. So, we turned off the lights and let it sit while we watched.

It is hard to tell how injured it might be, and we are nervous about trying to be too aggressive in looking. What should we do?

The babies are in the nest and appear ok, but they are young, how long can they handle the cold without the parent?

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jonathan and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Where are you located? That will tell us about the temperature where you are .. we also need to know approximately how old the babies are. Do they have feathers already, just quills, or still fuzzy?

Since the adult can fly, I'd suggest just waiting for a bit and see if the parent will/can go back on the nest.

Shedding feathers when attacked is a defense mechanism for doves .. doesn't mean the dove isn't hurt, but it is possible that it just shed a bunch of feathers and escaped.

If you can keep a close eye on things, that would be great. Please post back to us with what's going on when you can.

Terry


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Jonathan and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!
> 
> Where are you located? That will tell us about the temperature where you are .. we also need to know approximately how old the babies are. Do they have feathers already, just quills, or still fuzzy?
> 
> ...


In Santa Cruz, CA

Babies are several days old - fuzzy.

Dove hasn't gotten back in nest. Tries to fly at times, but bangs into things, and can't seem to make it back in.


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Photo of bird*

Was able to get a photo.

Looks like it was hurt, what do I do?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you catch her? If you can, take her in. The wound will need to be washed with warm water and mild disinfectant then apply neosporin cream (not ointment) or better silvadene if you have. Now with a dove that is not easy to do as they get very stressed and in some cases stress can kill them, so you will have to use your own judgement and see how she reacts when you handle her.
Do you have any antibiotics on hand? She will need Clavamox, maybe you can put it in water and hopefully she will drink it. It would be best to give it to her with a syringe, but again, if she gets too stressed when handled, the water route is the best way to go.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

She does seem to be in bad shape, I'm sure the animal that got her will be back to finish her off if she can't get some medicine and get back on the nest.


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Dove back on nest*

Ok, the dove is back on the nest.

Should I still try to do something? I am not even sure if an animal got her or if maybe she got scared and the injury was self-inflicted. 

I took this picture out of our back window. I find it hard to believe that any animal could have gotten up there to get to her, but... you never know with those things.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You should bring the dove and her babies inside. Likely you will need to feed the babies. It looks like the injury may be to her crop and hard to say how bad it is until you can look at the wound. She need to be on antibiotics but I wouldn't even attempt to capture her until it's dark. Then, if you turn off all exterior lights and you are quiet in your approach, so as not to spook her, you should be able to pick her up. Have a small kennel ready to put in so she won't escape and fly off into the dark. That's what I would do.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's a tricky thing under these circumstances because there's a nest. Normally, we'd tell you that the risk of an animal bite that was carrying a Pasteurella species of bacteria was such a risk that you'd need to medicate the bird with Clavamox (a combination of Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid) or even just straight Amoxicillin. This is because many animal bites carry that bacteria that can be lethal to birds. BUT, you've also got the nestlings to worry about so you can't just capture the bird and medicate it for the necessary days without consideration for them.

If you see the bird getting along extremely well that'd be one thing and you'd just have to keep you eye on it. It'd be good to prepare by obtaining some of that medication because when they start going down they go very fast, usually about three or four days later. Another thing you'd have to prepare for is taking over feeding the little ones.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She or he (could be mom or dad, since both take care of the babies) looks pretty bad to me. You could take the injured parent _and _the chicks over the hill to the Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley or a local rehabber. The contact info for the Wildlife Center is

Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley
3027 Penitencia Creek Road
San Jose, CA 95132

(408) 929-9453

I can also put you in touch with a private rehabber if you'd prefer that route. 

-Cathy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, it's a tricky thing under these circumstances because there's a nest. Normally, we'd tell you that the risk of an animal bite that was carrying a Pasteurella species of bacteria was such a risk that you'd need to medicate the bird with Clavamox (a combination of Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid) or even just straight Amoxicillin. This is because many animal bites carry that bacteria that can be lethal to birds. BUT, you've also got the nestlings to worry about so you can't just capture the bird and medicate it for the necessary days without consideration for them.
> 
> If you see the bird getting along extremely well that'd be one thing and you'd just have to keep you eye on it. It'd be good to prepare by obtaining some of that medication because when they start going down they go very fast, usually about three or four days later. Another thing you'd have to prepare for is taking over feeding the little ones.
> 
> Pidgey


My exerience has been 72 hours, so time is of essence. In the last 25 years, that time frame has repeated over and over.


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Local wildlife animal rescue*

It would be nice if someone could come to the house, but not sure how realistic that is. Is there a wildlife animal rescue that could check it out?

Everytime we tried to get near him/her the bird flew away and banged into the window. So we just left it alone and stood watch. But it makes me really nervous in trying to get close enough to do anything.

Some questions should we need to be prepared. 

- How long can we leave the babies in the nest without the bird?
- How cold can the babies handle for how long?
- What about the partner, can s/he take over?

I hear that the moms sit on the nest at night, and the dad in the day is that true?


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Best way to capture wild bird*

Ok, just put in a call to the Native Animal Rescue center nearby.

Worst case when it gets dark I will try to capture the bird and bring it and the nest in.

So, what is the best way to capture the bird without freaking it out? A towel in the dark?


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Just got off the phone with Native Animal Rescue*

Just got off the phone with Native Animal Rescue and they advised just keeping an eye on it. It doesn't look like seeds are coming out, so they said that was a good sign.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

If you need to capture the dove.........

I would make a net or use a fish net that has at least a 24 inch diameter and is on a long stick...making sure the net fabric weave is not large enough for the bird to go thru. If you are making the net...a large net type laundry bag will work if attached to a ring made from heavy wire hangers and attached to a long broom or painters stick.
The bird's nest appears to provide only a forward means for her to fly to escape. Make sure the porch is as dark as possible and you know exactly where you will position the net. If you quickly place the net in front of the nest the bird will most likely fly right into it and you can quickly bring it down and wrap the net bag around so she can't get out of the ''net''
Once you got ''Mama'' secured, you can retrieve the nest. DO NOT put the Mama bird with her nest and babies.....transport them separately and be sure to have some kind of warmth, like a plastic bottle filled with hot water and wrapped in a towel to keep the babies warm during the trip.
Good Luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jcrow said:


> Ok, just put in a call to the Native Animal Rescue center nearby.
> 
> Worst case when it gets dark I will try to capture the bird and bring it and the nest in.
> 
> So, what is the best way to capture the bird without freaking it out? A towel in the dark?


A towel might slip and you could lose the bird. Use your hands...put them firmly, but not tight, around the mid-section. You will only have one opportunity. I have done this more times than I care to count except it usually required me to climb onto a roof.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm going to be gone most of the day so I'm outa' this one. The thing that I wanted to say at the moment is just to make sure that we're working on getting medications for the bird at the same time we're planning on getting him. Someone might already be working on that but I don't have the time to read through the thread.

Later, and good luck!

Pidgey


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Looking better*

So, the dad (assuming since he is the one that sits on the nest in the daytime) came back and the mom flew away. Dad was feeding babies, so at least that part is ok.

NAR suggested if the mom does not come back to take in the nest at night to keep it warm, then putting back out in the day for the dad to feed.

Hopefully it won't come to that.

Thanks for the input, I will update whether she comes back.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for watching over this dove family. I'm relieved to learn there's an animal rescue there in Santa Cruz--thought there had to be, but didn't know. I would continue to follow their instructions.

So is mom the one injured? Assume so, if the injury happened at night. Dad may take over the chicks' care even if you have to take her in for treatment. You'll have to watch carefully. The way it works with pigeons and doves, both parents feed the chicks initially but dad takes on more and more of the care as the chicks grow. Often by the time they fledge, mom is working on a new nest and just dad is feeding the youngsters. I have had cases with my domestic pigeons where a parent was lost and the other parent took over entirely and fed the babies to maturity. But I'm not sure if wild mourning doves will do this. They're a lot more skittish than pigeons and dad might freak out if his mate disappears. You'll have to wait and see. I'm somewhat concerned that whatever attacked mom will hit the nest again. From your photo, though, it's hard to imagine what got to her.


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Bad news*

The babies didn't make it.

The dad was on the nest this morning, and my wife said she saw him feeding the babies. But we just got back home and no one was on the nest. We looked and found the babies on the ground.

Any ideas what happened? We have had doves nesting there for years. We love having them there, it has been great for us to look out the window and see them there. We probably should have been more prepared for this but I just want to make sure if there is a next time...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sorry the babies are gone...but...now...It's time to turn your attention to the injured dove. You must catch her and get her some medical attention in case this is an animal attack that will kill her in a few days if she isn't attended to by a vet or rehabber Hope she comes to the nest tonight and make a net and catch her.....her very life may depend on your help. Re-read my post #15.....you can do it.....I know you can.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like an animal attack to me. I don't know what, but predators can be very crafty. Please do try to catch the injured mama dove and get her some help if you possibly can.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe it was a rat?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

nikku-chan said:


> maybe it was a rat?


Good thought--rats have been known to attack and kill pigeons, especially babies. I know a breeder who has had trouble with rats getting into his lofts and killing birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear the babies didn't make it. Has the injured bird returned?

Reti


----------



## jcrow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Mama bird*

After the injury we didn't see the mama bird come back to the nest.

But my wife just said she thinks she saw her on the back fence. The feathers of this bird were poofy in the same area where our bird was injured. So it looks like she might be alright after all.

Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions.

Jonathan


----------

